# HELP!!! Swordtail losing weight!!!



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a tank with guppies, swordtails, mollies, a tetra, a glass cat,and a cory cat. This has happend to me before, mostly with guppies, and i don't know how to fix it!!! first, the fish is fine for a couple months, then starts getting skinnier and skinnier, no matter how much it eats! they eat like pigs but don't gain any weight. I fed them tetra color flakes, but switched to omega 1 a while back. my lyretail swordtail is losing weight and I don't want to lose her!

P.S. she is the only one losing weight right now....


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Have you tried, bloodworms, ? freeze dried have a high protein content. also since these fish are algae grazers in nature you may find that some spirulina enriched brine would help, along with some spriulina flakes.*


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I tried feeding it a few of the things you mentioned, but it stopped eating yesterday morning and was dead by nightfall... I'll have to feed my fish more variety.... if anyone has any more reccomendations, please tell me. 

P.S. could raising the salinity or temperature help? their at 0 salinity and at about 75 degrees


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

There might be a possibility of parasites. I would keep an eye on the other fish and if they start looking like they are starting to loose weight like that, you might consider treating the tank for parasites.


----------

